# seed banks that dont require signing



## hemphopper (Apr 3, 2014)

I use to order from NL in the past and they came right to the mail box, the last couple times here comes the mailman with a small package requiring signature, didnt like that to much. Has anyone else had this problem. I know it assures the shipper you received the item....but not thrilled about signing anything


----------



## Locked (Apr 3, 2014)

Most times I use Attitude and have never been asked to sign for a package from them.  I believe there is a shipping option that you can choose that requires a signature. Not sure if that is true with NL.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2014)

I also have never been asked to sign--which would be a PITA.  I have to drive to a central bank of mailboxes to get my mail.  The postman does not drive up to my house or walk door to door.  Signatures require a trip to the post office.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2014)

Never been asked to sign ANYTHING regarding cannabis seed delivery. That'd be a DEA tactic...

Attitude is great with Stealth mode shipping.


----------



## hemphopper (Apr 6, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> Never been asked to sign ANYTHING regarding cannabis seed delivery. That'd be a DEA tactic...
> 
> Attitude is great with Stealth mode shipping.


*Orders are sent  						using a variety of different postal methods to ensure  						your order gets to you as quickly and discreetly as  						possible. If you specifically cannot sign for your  						package when it arrives please let us know at the time  						of ordering and we will be happy to send it using a non  						signed for method.
I was'nt aware of this method until the beans arrived, and had to sign for them, not a good feeling at all. This was from NL
*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

well it's illegal for customs to allow seeds to leave their custody( even for a sting, which they don't ever do) So if you got them then you're golden 

Wasn't trying to scare you bud, that was not my intention in the slightest. I know the first time I ordered it was nerve wracking but I finally got them after 12 days from UK. Now i go with Attitude.

Grow on friend! Grow on


----------



## hemphopper (Apr 8, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> well it's illegal for customs to allow seeds to leave their custody( even for a sting, which they don't ever do) So if you got them then you're golden
> 
> Wasn't trying to scare you bud, that was not my intention in the slightest. I know the first time I ordered it was nerve wracking but I finally got them after 12 days from UK. Now i go with Attitude.
> 
> Grow on friend! Grow on


Oh not a problem at all, its the first time few years ago, everything was delivered right to the mail box and I could intercept before the wife [anti] seen the package, then I placed a order about two years ago, and here comes the mailman, knocked on the door I have a package for so and so, needs to be signed, wife signed, whats this.....royal stamps all over the package,,,,think quick,,,oh those are some fishing lures I ordered from overseas. I really don't like to be dishonest....but.. , actually have'nt ordered since.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

Then don't. Best to be upfront with any loved ones that could be involved legally with this (if it's on your property, anywhere else and I wouldn't sweat it). Except kids....there's a time and place for telling the kids and usually not around the DARE program age (do they even do DARE anymore in schools?). When they're old enough to keep their mouths shut and think for themselves, then usually that's the best time to bring up things of this sort..

Peace n' good luck w/ your grow, *hemphopper*.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 8, 2014)

Att delivery for any UK'r, do not request to have recorded, they arrive through the letterbox.

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 8, 2014)

HippyInEngland said:


> Att delivery for any UK'r, do not request to have recorded, they arrive through the letterbox.
> 
> eace:




just like here'n 'Murica!


----------

